# 99 Altima Overheating...or so it appears (weird).



## Talya (Apr 27, 2008)

HI all,

I have a 99 Altima that overheats from time to time or atleast so it appears according to the temperature gauge. There is no bubbling or any steam coming from the hood, just the temperature gauge goes to "H" and the fan is on. This doesn't occur all the time. I would say an average of twice a week maybe more depending on how much driving is done. When this do occur, obviously I pull to the side and let the car cool down (atleast wait until the fan cuts off). When I start the car again, the temperature gauge is showing the car temp. is in the normal midrange. So far I have replaced the thermostat, flushed the radiator and reparied any leaks. This problem is driving me nuts because my eyes are always glued on the temperature gauge. What do you think is the problem...should I replace the sensor or how could I determine what could be causing the problem.


----------

